# M240i vs M2 Reliability and Repair Costs?



## bclaud8977 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello all,

I am looking at buying a BMW but can't afford crazy repair costs because I am going to barely be able to afford the car. How would a 2016 M2 compare to a 2017 M240i xdrive for reliability and repair/maintenance costs. How would these two compare to a 2015 M4? Thanks!


----------



## edmfperez (Dec 31, 2014)

bclaud8977 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking at buying a BMW but can't afford crazy repair costs because I am going to barely be able to afford the car. How would a 2016 M2 compare to a 2017 M240i xdrive for reliability and repair/maintenance costs. How would these two compare to a 2015 M4? Thanks!


If you’re barely able to afford the car don’t buy it. Maintenance costs are going to exist so it’s not financially prudent. But it’s your money so I’d say that the nonM cars are probably lower in cost to maintain but not by much if you’re handy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

